# Woodbury



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Anybody ever hunt woodbury wildlife near Coshocton?? I am going to go and do some scouting for this fall's bow hunt.
ski


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have hunted it a few years as current as '02. There is a lot of good land around there and many good opportunities. However, I think to find the best chance at bagging anything sizeable I would suggest long hikes. Depending on when you are going down you may be sharing the woods with other species hunters (turkey, squirrel, rabbit, etc.). We normally did not see as many deer there as many of the private plots we hunt. But they are there. You are just dealing with a ton of ground. Seek out the thickest brush areas bordering a water source and hopefully a good food source. If you can find this type of ground bordering one of the small corn plots this is a very good area.

I can not direct you too well without a map as to the areas we saw the most deer. But basically you need to be willing to walk quite a bit and definitely pay attention to scent control. These deer get plenty of practice at avoiding people.

Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

i was there 3 yrs ago and saw a few deer..like he said though,its alot of walking to the good areas...


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info. If I go, I plan on using GPS to get way back in. It's not unusual for me to walk 1-2 miles into big woods before I hunt. I'm just not sure how much time I have to scout this season. O well, exploring new areas is always fun.
ski


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

... when going in far use a game hauler to bring your tree stands and gear in and help take your harvest out...


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

I used to hunt there for grouse,I usually saw a lot of deer.As everyone else said,get way back in there,there's a lot of land down there.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

thanks, I just bought a Summit viper X4 climber. Weighs 18lbs. Should be able to carry it a ways in.
ski


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

ski you have a PM


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

do your homework,study topographic maps,hunt the cuts and swills and creek bottoms.find corn or crops with cover and you will see deer in woodbury,avondale and powellson wildlife areas.it works for me.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

What Is A Cut And Swill?


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

hey Argee, a swill is hillbilly for swale!!  your talking to a south of the river guy!!cuts are those small creek beds or low spots on the sides of hills coming out of brushy areas. deer seem to always have a back door to get away,you just have to figure out where they are?they always seem to stay low where they feel safe or out of sight?I like to hunt sunny south facing slopes[hills] that have some mast[acorns] or close to corn. works for me!!  


do you know what a grudge or flares are??


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea I Have Flares On My Boat.ha Ha...a Grudge Is What My Former Girlfriend Had Before I Sent Her Down The River With Willie Nelson...


----------

